# Angelfish & 40 gallon breeder



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Today at PetsMart I saw my new favorite tank size: a 40 gallon breeder!!!! Right now I have a 40 gallon tall and have an angelfish in it. If I got a 40 breeder would it be to shallow for my angel?


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Is this the right place to post this? :noidea:


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

one fish? not sure how tall a 40 breeder is, but I can't see 40 g in any configuration being too small for one angelfish.


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

No no, there's more fish in the tank:
1 angelfish
3 banded rainbows
7 harlequin rasboras
2 GBRs
3 otociclus

(I am going to change my stocking list). I was just asking about my angel in particular. A 40 breeder is around 16 inches tall.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

that seems ok to me.


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

So you don't think it will be to shallow for the angel?


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

I don't think so.


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Awsome, thanks!!!


----------

